# Handheld 412nm Blu-ray (Violet-Emitting) Laser



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2009)

This is a long page with at least 62 images on it; dial-up users please allow for plenty of load time.
Somebody set up us the bomb.



 
*Handheld ~412nm Blu-ray (Violet-Emitting) Laser, retail ~$125.00*
*Manufactured by: (Unknown)*
*Last updated 09-25-10*​ 









(In reference to the small box I received from L.P. at 5:29pm PDT on 04-11-09):
{_sung like the Foreigner song "Feels Like the First Time"_}





The Handheld Blu-Ray Laser is only the third commercial application of the much vaunted Blu-ray diode laser in a pointing device; this was the first, introduced in mid-2007 - and this was the second, introduced in early-2009.

It is advertised to output 125mW of laser radiation at ~405nm.
*It actually measures a whopping 299.430mW at 412.85nm!!!*

It comes in a handsome brass body with a black finish and gold colored bezel, tailcap, pocket clip, and band just in front of its grey rubbery pushbutton switch.






SIZE






To get the laser to turn on, first be certain that there are a pair of AAA cells installed. If there isn't, then install them (see directly below), and _THEN_ you can go irradiate something.





Aim the laser well-away from your face first.



Press & hold down the button on the barrel for as long as you want or need the laser spot, and release pressure on the button to turn the laser back off.







To change the batteries in this high-powered violet laser , unscrew and remove the tailcap, throw it into the dustbin (garbage can), dump the dustbin into the outdoor wheelie bin (wheeled garbage can), and wait patiently for garbage day so that the dustman (garbage man) empties the wheelie bin into his dust lorry (garbage truck)...O WAIT!!! YOU'LL NEED THAT!!! So just set it aside instead.





Tip the two used AAA cells out of the barrel and into your hand, and dispose of, recycle, or recharge them as you see fit.

Insert two new AAA cells into the barrel, flat-end (-) negative first. This is the opposite of how batteries are installed in most flashlights, so please pay attention to polarity here.

Screw the tailcap back on, and be done with it.
Aren't you glad that you didn't huck that tailcap into the dustbin (garbage can) now?





Current usage measures 231.30mA on my DMM's 400mA scale.







This is a self-contained laser , and not a flashlight meant to be carried around, thrashed, trashed, and abused - so I won't try to drown it [---], bash it against a steel rod or against the concrete floor of a porch, let my mother's big dog's ghost or my sister's kitty cats spring [---] on it, run over it with a 450lb Celebrity motorised wheelchair, stomp on it, use a medium ball peen hammer in order to bash it open to check it for candiosity, fire it from the cannoñata, drop it down the top of Mt. Erupto (I guess I've been watching the TV program "Viva Piñata" too much again



- candiosity is usually checked with a laser-type device on a platform with a large readout (located at Piñata Central {_aka. "Party Central"_}), with a handheld wand that Langston [---] uses, or with a pack-of-cards-sized device that Fergy Fudgehog uses; the cannoñata (also located at Piñata Central) is only used to shoot piñatas to piñata parties away from picturesque Piñata Island, and Mt. Erupto is an active volcano on Piñata Island), send it to the Daystrom Institute for additional analysis, or perform other indecencies on it that a flashlight might have to have performed on it. So this section of the web page will be ****SIGNIFICANTLY**** more bare than this section of the web page on a page about a flashlight.

This is a directly-injected laser though, who's active components are the inverter circuit, the laser diode, and the collimating lens. So it should withstand accidents better than a DPSS (diode pumped solid state) laser - the type of laser assembly found in yellow (593.5nm), green (532nm) and blue (473nm) laser pointers. These lasers have several additional components (crystals, filters, etc.) in the optical train, and you can knock them out of alignment by doing little more than looking at them the wrong way. And if any of these components are knocked out of whack, you'll no longer get your yellow, green, or blue laser beam.




Though you still do not want to intentionally drop your violet laser because it's a precision optical instrument.

****EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!!!****
This laser has a fair amount of [---] to it (measured at 299.430mW!), so you ****DEFINITELY**** do not want to shine it into your eyes, other people's eyes, pets' eyes, for that matter, the eyes of any person or animal you encounter.



Eye damage can occur faster than the blink reflex can protect them, regardless of what species' eyes you irradiate with this laser. So just don't do it.




And for Christ sakes (and for heaven sakes and for Pete sakes and for your sakes too) do not shine this laser at any vehicle, whether ground-based like a motorcycle, car, or truck, or air-based like a helicopter, airplane, or jet. And if you shoot it at a person in the dark and he turns out to be a police officer, he may think he's being targeted, unholster (pull out) his gun, and hose you down with it.

*EXTREMELY, VERY, SUPER DOOPER IMPORTANT!!!*
I know I just said this, but it bears repeating: You *MUST NOT* shine it in your eyes, not even when the unit's batteries have pooped out and it is below lasing threshold!!!!!!!!! You will have bright, long-lasting (several days!!!) afterimages if you do!!! The human eye was not designed for wavelengths much below 420nm in the blue-violet region of the spectrum.

I performed "The Finger Test" - that is, I irradiated the end of my right-hand index finger (forefinger) with this laser, and felt a strong stinging sensation within approximately 900ms (0.90 second).

Duty cycle recommendation is 50%: 30 seconds on, and 30 seconds off to allow for cooling.








Beam photograph of this unique laser on the test target at 12".
Beam image bloomed ****SIGNIFICANTLY****.
That white & blue color does not really exist; the spot appears to be a very deep royal purple to the eye.
Digital cameras have a tough time at these wavelengths.​ 
And yes, I know that the colors purple and violet are two different critters, but the phrase "royal violet" would not make very much sense; however, most everybody knows what "royal purple" looks like.​ 
Purple is a mixture of red & blue; violet is a spectral color, encompassing wavelengths of ~390nm to ~410nm.​ 
Measures an incredible *288.81mW* (!) on a laser power meter specifically designed for this purpose; using the AAA cells that were furnished.
Measures *299.430mW* using known-new AAA cells.​ 
One of the included AAA cells tested 60% capacity, the other 80% capacity.
Both were tested on a ZTS Pulse Load Multi-Battery Tester™.​ 





Beam photograph on a wall at ~10'.
Again, that white & blue color does not really exist.​ 
Those colored graphics toward the left are my "Viva Piñata" posters, and that clock on the right that looks like a gigantic wristwatch is my Infinity Optics Clock.
You may also be able to see one of my SpongeBob SquarePants plush (Squidward Tentacles) and a Digimon plush (Greymon). Normally, a Patrick Star plush (from SpongeBob) would be hanging next to Squidward, but he was down here at the spectrometer for a test of his own.


 






Beam photograph (in near-total darkness this time) on a wall at ~10'.​ 






Beam photograph (in near-total darkness again) on a wall at ~10'.
Taken with a different camera - an Olympus Brio D100.​ 






Photograph in near-total darkness showing the beam. ****NO SMOKE**** was used!
This is a nonsmoking household; so the responsible particulates must be remnants from cooking.
Taken with the Olympus camera.
All but the previous two photographs on this web page were taken with a Canon PowerShot G3.​ 





Photograph of the word "Glow" "written" on the glow paper furnished with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in this product.
Wavelength appears to be ~410nm, which is within specification for the type of laser diode used in this laser.​ 






Same as above; but spectrometer's response narrowed to a band between 410nm and 420nm.
This shows that the wavelength is in fact 412.85nm.​ 






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the pink body of a Patrick Star plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.​ 






Spectrographic analysis of phosphorescence of a sheet of "glow paper" that was furnished with this laser after having been irradiated with it.​ 






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a [---] glass marble when irradiated with this laser.​ 
[---]_



_​ 
[---]​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a tritium "EXIT" sign when irradiated with this laser.​ 






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the red & white eyeball of a Plankton plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Fluorescence of the outer casing of the AB Moonbeams Nightlight when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the outer casing of a Dorcy Marshalling Wand when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Fluorescence of a Tritium Torch when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the greenish-yellow "day glow" safety stripes of the VestLED when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the orange mesh of the VestLED when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the orange part of a large plastic clip when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the green part of a large plastic clip when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the outer casing of the AB Moonbeams Nightlight when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the eyes of an Oscar the Grouch plush when irradiated with this laser.​ 




Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a Calumon plush when irradiated with this laser.​ 
Crystal matrix activate!!!



(.WAV sound file; 4,586,872 bytes; runtime (playing time) 0:52). The contents of this sound file are as follows:
{_male voice_} Digi modify....{_Takato_} DIGI MODIFY!!! MA-TRIX DIGIVOLUTION!!!...{_Calumon_} Crystal matrix activate!...{_female computer voice_} Matrix digivolution...{_music plays_}...Growlmon digivolve to...{_more music plays_}...Wargrowlmon!​ 





Fluorescence of the red wings of a Red Eye Alarm Clock when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the red boxing gloves of a Togemon plush when irradiated with this laser.​ 







Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the red "petals" of a Palmon plush when irradiated with this laser.​ 






Fluorescence of the green "dots" of the Infinity Optics Clock when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Fluorescence of the magenta hands of the Infinity Optics Clock when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the red markings on the paws of a Gatomon plush when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a Gomamon plush when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a Terriermon plush when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the beak of a Biyomon plush when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the phosphor cap of the white LED in the Arc LS Prototype when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of a "405nm Violet Laser Phosphor Target" when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the phosphor of a Nichia NSPWR70CSS-K1 high-flux ("spider") LED when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the 2009 NIA Commemorative Insulator in [---] glass when irradiated with this laser.​ 
[---]​ 





Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the green tail of the Air Kite Glider when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the orange wings of the Air Kite Glider when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the blue body of a Gary the Snail plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the white shirt of a SpongeBob SquarePants plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a white lampshade when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the pushbutton (GITD switch rubber) on the Advancedmart High-Powered 365nm Rechargeable UVA LED Flashlight when irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of the afterglow of the tailcap (GITD switch rubber) of the Advancedmart High-Powered 365nm Rechargeable UVA LED Flashlight *AFTER* being irradiated with this laser.​ 





Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the yellow plastic body of the 12 in 1 Laser Pointer when irradiated with this laser.​ 
USB2000 spectrometer graciously donated by P.L.​ 






Beam cross-sectional analysis with beam widened (x-axis).​ 






Beam cross-sectional analysis with beam widened (y-axis).​ 
These charts show the somewhat ovoid beam profile;
this is consistent with directly-injected diode lasers.​ 
_Images made using the ProMetric System by Radiant Imaging._​ 


WMP movie (.avi extension) showing the product irradiating & spinning the vanes of a Crooke's radiometer.
This clip is approximately 3.978 megabytes (4,004,374 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than ninteen minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.​ 

WMP movie (.avi extension) showing the product burning a black meter test probe.
This clip is approximately 1.366 megabytes (1,429,108 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than seven minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.​ 
A Roscolux #91 "Primary Green" celluloid filter was used to help attenuate (dim) the laser spot in this video; if you look closely, you might able to see smoke pouring out of the part of the test probe that was irradiated.​ 
I cannot provide either clip in other formats, so please do not ask.​ 





*TEST NOTES*:
Test unit was purchased from L.P. of Candlepower Forums on 04-09-09, and was received at 5:29pm PDT on 04-11-09.
I have decided to rate this wonderful little laser five full stars ****RIGHT NOW**** and give it a place in my website's Trophy Case!!!




If something happens down the road, I can always derate it if necessary.





*UPDATE:* 04-25-09
Upon request, I performed some temperature studies of this studly little laser.
Using a clock with a second hand on it, I obtained the following:

Ambient temperature (also measured at the laser's "head") measured 74°F (23.3°C).

After two minutes (120 seconds) "on" time, measured on a clock with a second hand on it, temperature at the laser's "head" measured 88°F (31.1°C).
Power output at this point was measured at 231.40mW.
After several minutes of cool-down time, power was measured at 282.42mW.

No change to the beam was evident throughout the entire duration of this test; the positive (magnifying) lens furnished with the test unit was used so that beam changes would be readily visible had they occurred.



*UPDATE:* 12-26-09
The URL leading to this laser's creator's website is no longer any good, so it has been removed from this evaluation.



_*PROS*_:
Color is very radiant & unusual for a handheld laser
Uses inexpensive and readily available batteries
Color is very radiant an unu...o wait, I said that already!!!






_*CONS*_:
Just the usual suspects for laser modules/pointers - nothing that affects rating









*MANUFACTURER: Unknown *
*PRODUCT TYPE: Violet-emitting laser *
*LAMP TYPE: Sony Blu-ray laser diode *
*No. OF LAMPS: 1 *
*BEAM TYPE: Very narrow spot — it's a laser, remember?



*
*SWITCH TYPE: Momentary on/off button on barrel *
*CASE MATERIAL: Brass *
*BEZEL: Metal; laser & lens recessed into its end *
*BATTERY: 2x AAA cells *
*CURRENT CONSUMPTION: 231.30mA *
*WATER RESISTANT: Light splatter-resistant at maximum*
*SUBMERSIBLE: For God sakes NO!!! *
*ACCESSORIES: Lidded presentation/storage case *
*WARRANTY: 1 year *



*PRODUCT RATING:*

*



*


----------



## 300winmag (Apr 12, 2009)

Can you actually see the whole beam cause in the pics I can't see anything.
Been looking for a laser of this color with a bright beam that you could see during the day light and of course I just have to pop a balloon from 15 feet away. 
If this laser were in a flashlight type host it would be just sick I tell you SICK!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2009)

300winmag said:


> Can you actually see the whole beam cause in the pics I can't see anything.
> Been looking for a laser of this color with a bright beam that you could see during the day light and of course I just have to pop a balloon from 15 feet away.
> If this laser were in a flashlight type host it would be just sick I tell you SICK!!!



In two of the photographs, the beam is indeed visible without the aid of tobacco (regular or "whacky") smoke.
But you ***CANNOT*** see the beam in the daytime under normal conditions; the human eye just isn't that sensitive to the wavelength produced (spectrographically measured at 412.85 in the blue-violet part of the spectrum).
Sorry to pop your bubble here. :shakehead


----------



## 300winmag (Apr 12, 2009)

..... Figures, of all the colors you can't see the best one. I guess I will keep searching. Thank You


----------



## allthatwhichis (Apr 12, 2009)

Very NICE!!! You got lucky with a wavelength so high.  That diode needs a home in a projector. :naughty: Any chance you know if that 230mA is off the driver of off the batteries? I wonder if that is a freak 6x or an 8x that slipped out early.:thinking:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2009)

allthatwhichis said:


> ...Any chance you know if that 230mA is off the driver of off the batteries? I wonder if that is a freak 6x or an 8x that slipped out early.:thinking:



I measured the current between the laser's metal case and the second battery's (+) positive nipple while the switch button was actuated - so it's a "system" current, not a diode drive current. In order to even attempt to measure diode drive current, I'd have to destroy the product - and I'd rather not do that as you might understand.


----------



## TKA (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you know where this thing originally came from?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 13, 2009)

TKA said:


> Do you know where this thing originally came from?



Unfortunately, that I do not know. :shakehead
The CDRH label on the unit indicates that it has a maximum outout of 125mW at 405nm, so I do not believe that it has been modified (replacement laser diode anyway).

The instructional materials furnished with this laser show battery changing information for four (4) models: this AAA cell type, a CR2 cell type, and two CR123A cell lasers. This tells me that the instructional materials are at least somewhat generic.

And the instructional materials indicate that this laser is registered with the CE and UL, is RoHS-compliant, and has a "PAHs" compliance - though I will have to look up the acronym "PAHs" to find out what that indicates...BBS on that...nope I was not able to find out what that means - "PAHs" has a number of meanings in molecular biology, but that wasn't what I was looking for. 

But no manufacturer's information about this laser has been discovered. :shakehead


----------



## sharkeeper (Apr 24, 2009)

Can you focus it?
Does it get warm or does the beam shape change significantly after powered on for a while? Duty cycle required? 300mW is very HIGH out the lens for ANY "bluray" diode!

Cheers!


----------



## Yobresal (Apr 24, 2009)

If you have an external lens you can but as is no, it cannot be focused. The laser gets slightly warm when kept on for more than 30 seconds. The dot does not change shape. Unlike DPSS lasers these laser do not suffer from mode hopping issues. Duty cycle is 30 on 30 off. This one is a freak laser. Much higher output than the rest. Sorry for my previous post.


----------



## sharkeeper (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes they will not mode hop and if it does it only does it once! (before getting stripes then death) With that much CW output the facet levels are extreme indeed!

Class IV BRD's are definitely around the corner!

Cheers!


----------



## allthatwhichis (Apr 25, 2009)

sharkeeper said:


> Class IV BRD's are definitely around the corner!


 
That is actually a scary statement... :sigh: This means the id10ts that are pointing them at the helicopter will really have no idea what they are really doing...



The whole UV wavelengths open up all kinds of ugly dangers that are not present in "more visible" frequencies. I believe ILDA says 420nm and below is where it can get tricky. We have a "know it all" over at PL that, well, literally "knows" 98% of it all about lasers that is concerned because there has not been enough resarch done in the affects of lasers at and below this wavelength.



Don't get me wrong, I would add a watt of it to my RGBV projector if I could; yet there are unresearched consequences with these wavelengths for the ignorant aka. "Us".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 25, 2009)

Yobresal said:


> If you have an external lens you can but as is no, it cannot be focused. The laser gets slightly warm when kept on for more than 30 seconds. The dot does not change shape. Unlike DPSS lasers these laser do not suffer from mode hopping issues. Duty cycle is 30 on 30 off. This one is a freak laser. Much higher output than the rest. Sorry for my previous post.



I ran a simple temperature study last night; keeping the laser on for two minutes (measured on a clock with a second hand on it), and came up with the following results:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ambient temperature (also measured at the laser's "head") measured 74°F (23.3°C).

After two minutes (120 seconds)"on" time, measured on a clock with a second hand on it, temperature at the laser's "head" measured 88°F (31.1°C).
Power output at this point was measured at 231.40mW.
After several minutes of cool-down time, power was measured at 282.42mW.

No change to the beam was evident throughout the entire duration of this test; the positive (magnifying) lens furnished with the test unit was used so that beam changes would be readily visible had they occurred.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll also update the laser's evaluation with this information *PLUS* your duty cycle recommendation.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2009)

*BTTT*: Shot a video of this laser burning a wire.


----------



## instinct (May 3, 2009)

So was this laser actually purchased through a website?? If so, where? Sorry, if it was in the main posting.


Thanks.


----------



## roadie (May 3, 2009)

err jus wondering also how to get this laser?

any link or webby?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 3, 2009)

I purchased this laser after being offered to do so; now that somebody has reminded (remound?) me, I should put the website URL in my evaluation:

http://www.sweetlasers.com/


----------



## roadie (May 4, 2009)

The_LED_Museum said:


> http://www.sweetlasers.com/


 

thanks


----------



## instinct (May 4, 2009)

Woot! I just ordered a 100MW Spirograph projector!!


Where is this being shipped from? I couldn't find it anywhere!


EDIT: Nevermind, I emailed him, it's from CA! Good for me! I just noticed a 125MW 405NM on the site.. I don't know if it was JUST added, or I missed it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 7, 2009)

*BTTT*: Added two spectrographic analyses.


----------



## instinct (May 7, 2009)

I just got my spirograph today.. I was so excited to get it... My first Blue/Violet laser. I just wish there was a way to just get the beam, without the spirograph. 

It's really cool.. I can't wait to see it at night.. I'm going to try and use it with some fog to see if I can see the beams.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 8, 2009)

*BTTT:* Performed two more spectrographic analyses.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 9, 2009)

*BTTT:* Performed two more spectrographic analyses.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2009)

*BTTT*: Performed another spectrographic analysis.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 31, 2009)

*BTTT*: Performed spectroscopy of fluorescence of a "405nm Violet Laser Phosphor Target" when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 15, 2009)

*BTTT:* Performed spectroscopy of fluorescence of the 2009 NIA Commemorative Insulator in uranated* glass when irradiated with this laser.

***_"Uranated" - infused with an oxide of uranium, **NOT** pissed on.





Commonly referred to as "Vaseline glass" because it has
a distinct pale yellow-green color when not being irradiated._

Note spelling: "ur*A*nated", not "ur*E*nated","ur*I*nated",
"ur*O*nated", "ur*U*nated", or sometimes "ur*Y*nated".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 31, 2009)

*BTTT*: Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of the blue body of a Gary the Snail plush when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## Cockatiel (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi LED_Museum,

i'm interesting what happens if you 'cool down' the Laser with a Peltier or Cooling Spray. Maybe with measurings the Power and the Wavelengh changes. 

Greetings


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 1, 2009)

Cockatiel said:


> Hi LED_Museum,
> 
> i'm interesting what happens if you 'cool down' the Laser with a Peltier or Cooling Spray. Maybe with measurings the Power and the Wavelengh changes.
> 
> Greetings



I have access to neither a Peltier nor "freeze spray", so this is one test for which I am simply not equipped to perform, sorry about that. :shakehead

Knowing this, I'd fully expect to see the wavelength shorten somewhat (possibly slightly but spectroscopically detectable; but possibly quite drastically though too) and the power output to increase by an unknown amount - but an increase that would most definitely show up on a laser power meter.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 1, 2009)

i just received 405nm 130mw module, that i'll use for my project, beam you can't see unless there is smoke, fog or dust in the air, at night it is visible but not as visible as 50mw green laser diode i have.

as far as i know ban on importing lasers over 5 mw applies to laser pointers only, not to parts, or modules


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2009)

*BTTT*: Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of the white shirt of a SpongeBob SquarePants plush (stuffed critter) and of a white lampshade when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## mattmagic100 (Nov 18, 2009)

I cant believe that tiny pen laser will reach almost 300mW. 
do you know what kind of diode it is using? and what current?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 23, 2009)

The system current is 231.30mA; but since there has to be a step-up converter in it, the actual laser diode current will be less - but I'm not able to measure that without destroying the product.





And I do not know what kind of diode it uses, sorry about that. :shakehead
I just evaluate 'em, I do not make 'em.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 26, 2009)

*BTTT:* The URL leading to this laser creator's website is no longer any good, so I yanked it out of the review.


----------



## AEHaas (Dec 29, 2009)

Can this laser be purchased today, where?

aehaas


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2009)

AEHaas said:


> Can this laser be purchased today, where?
> 
> aehaas


Sorry, I do not know where you can find this critter or even one remotely like it at the present time. :mecry:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 30, 2010)

*BTTT:* Performed spectroscopy of fluorescence of the pushbutton (GITD switch rubber) on the Advancedmart High-Powered 365nm Rechargeable UVA LED Flashlight when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 8, 2010)

*BTTT:*Performed spectroscopy of the afterglow of the tailcap (GITD switch rubber) of the Advancedmart High-Powered 365nm Rechargeable UVA LED Flashlight *AFTER* being irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2010)

*BTTT*: Performed a spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the yellow plastic body of the 12 in 1 Laser Pointer when irradiated with this laser.


----------

